# HCC Risk Score Calculation.. please help!



## Leily911 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi,

I am getting ready for the CRC exam.  I am having trouble understanding where some of the numbers used to calculate risk scores are coming from.  For example, where do I find the demographic factor scores?  Where do I find the diagnosis specific score based on the HCC category.  For example, what's the value given to the HCC 40?  where do I find these values?? 

Please help,

Thanks!


----------

